# Chewed wire insulation. Is there an approved repair?



## sgip2000 (Sep 24, 2012)

First off, address the rodent problem first. Otherwise, you'll be fixing more wires.

If the inner insulation isn't chewed, you can use electrical tape or heat shrink tubing. Maybe even a piece of split loom tubing.

Would it be possible to twist a new wire onto the end of this one in the bathroom and pull it through to a junction location?


----------



## Maine1 (Nov 11, 2012)

It feels like the wire is probably stapled along the way to the bathroom switch. 

I can see the copper for the hot wire (black) but it is intact. I cant imagine why protecting it with shrink tube and making sure its secure would cause any problems. I will wait to hear the general consensus on this first. 

Thanks!


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Heat shrink would be an appropriate repair


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Maine1 said:


> It feels like the wire is probably stapled along the way to the bathroom switch.
> 
> I can see the copper for the hot wire (black) but it is intact. I cant imagine why protecting it with shrink tube and making sure its secure would cause any problems. I will wait to hear the general consensus on this first.
> 
> Thanks!


Agreed!


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Fix the rodent problem cover with heat shrink tubing and get some flexible metal conduit with red heads installed on each end. They sell it in many sizes. That will protect the wire from future rodent damage. I use it wherever there is a rodent problem and I have to make a repair. I would also see if you can replace the whole wire if you can.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

In order to use heat shrink tubing you need to disconnect one end of the cable.


----------



## rrolleston (Oct 17, 2011)

Also maybe you could abandon the wire and fish in some MC? If it looks like that where you can see it. It's possible it looks like that where you can't see it too.


----------

